# ***OFFICIAL*** Johny Hendricks vs. Robbie Lawler Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the vacant UFC Welterweight Title*















​


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I just want to point out that this main card is stacked. I'm excited for this.

Hendricks should win and get that gold he has been wanting, but wouldn't it be something if Lawler actually pulled it off? What a feel good story that would be. A few years ago, I never would have expected Lawler to be coming back and fighting for a UFC title.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i like johnny but i think i like lawler a little more.. i hope these guys keep it standing for most of the fight


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Hendricks should have no trouble outpointing Lawler, and of course he has major finishing power.

It's great that Lawler got this far but I think Hendricks is just better than him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Jonny will win this unfortunately.

Hope Im massively wrong.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hendricks will win, probably even finish Lawler. But I hope Robbie wrecks Hendricks, badly!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

All you smelly brits only hope is for robbie to land the most powerful bomb ever, it won't happen and jesus hendricks will be champion praise his name


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

IDK, I dont think Hendricks has better hands than Robbie, he just has so much power and hurts so many fighters with it that he doesn't need to be a better boxer.

Lawler has better hand speed and better kicks. Im just not convinced he can make any of that matter. 

If he does start to win the striking then all Johny has to do is take Lawler down and either pound him out or sub him and I dont see Lawler being able to stop him. 

I know that nothing in mma is 100% guaranteed but Hendricks can take Lawler down at will. Ive watched Lawler fight from day one and the biggest ***** in his armor has always been wrestling/sub defense. 

People say Diaz had bad TTD back in the day and its bullshit, lawler had worse TDD than Nick and it might be much improved but ain't no way its good enough IMO..

The way I see it going down is both dudes dish out so much pain that this fight shouldn't last long. I think Hendricks will finish Lawler in the first or early second. 

Im rooting for lawler so here's hoping im wrong. :thumb01:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> All you smelly brits only hope is for robbie to land the most powerful bomb ever, it won't happen and jesus hendricks will be champion praise his name


What a drongo.

Robbie Lawler will shock the world, right high kick to Hendricks small tangerine head and it'll be.. [Michael Schiavello voice] good night Irene [/Michael Schiavello voice].


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> What a drongo.
> 
> Robbie Lawler will shock the world, right high kick to Hendricks small tangerine head and it'll be.. [Michael Schiavello voice] good night Irene [/Michael Schiavello voice].
















I'll show ye


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I know that Hendricks losing would mean having to listen to more of his whining, but it would be well worth it. 

My gut says Hendricks takes it, but I'll be rooting for Lawler to take Johny's head off.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I want Nick Diaz as a special guest referee.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I want Nick Diaz as a special guest referee.


Shy bairns get nowt.

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Another MFS fighter gets UFC gold. It shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Hendricks will win, probably even finish Lawler. But I hope Robbie wrecks Hendricks, badly!


:thumb01:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rooting for Lawler, its an amazing story. But predicting Hendricks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm with everyone else. I would love for Robbie to win. Outside of getting in a brawl and landing I just don't see how it's going to happen.

I even give the power advantage to Hendricks.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lawler as WW champion of the world. I am sorry but that would be sad and wrong, here is to hoping Hendricks puts him away easily like he should.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Lawler as WW champion of the world. I am sorry but that would be sad and wrong, here is to hoping Hendricks puts him away easily like he should.


Hey, I thought the same thing was going to happen against Kos and Rory. I've learned to not completely count this guy out.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Hey, I thought the same thing was going to happen against Kos and Rory. I've learned to not completely count this guy out.


Hendricks is a different beast. He has better defence and a better chin then Koscheck and he won't fight stupid/timid like Rory did. He is going to knock Lawlers head off or dump him on his ass and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lawler as WW champion of the world. I am sorry but that would be sad and wrong, here is to hoping Hendricks puts him away easily like he should.


I doubt he puts him away. He hit GSP and couldn't stop him. Lawler has been stopped with punches once to Grand Master Nick Diaz. Robbie is a tough guy to KO or make quit. Hendricks probably wins if he wrestles like I think he will. Hendricks will wrestle him to a dec. No way he wants to stand with Robbie.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I just think Johnny has more ways to win. If he senses danger on the feet, he could easily take it to the ground. I mean he took GSP down, and that almost never happens.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

People making an argument for Hendricks.. relax your fingers and leave that keyboard alone, there is no argument to make, he's a massive betting favourite in this fight and the vast majority of people are expecting him to win.. if/when he wins on Saturday i may roll my eyes and yawn at the mediocracy of the result.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

After this fight they're gonna call him toothless robbie lawler


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> After this fight they're gonna call him toothless robbie lawler


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hendricks is gonna lay and pray to victory and everyone is gonna be über disappointed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Hendricks is gonna lay and pray to victory and everyone is gonna be über disappointed
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


No no no you are confused, GSP is retired the days of lay and pray are over in title fights barring a ben askren unlikely signing in the near future. It's weird how people legitimately hate hendricks so much that they called him a point fighter against condit and he was the one making the boring fight against kos.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Personally, I don't care who wins this fight as long as it is a good one.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to see Lawlor put a beating on Hendricks to the point where Jonny is never considered for a title shot against him again 


Hendricks by Wrestle ****.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Go Lawler. 

Obviously Hendricks is the deserving favourite but Lawler has all the tools to win. He looked great getting up from Rory's TD's and has better technical standup than Hendricks with power to boot.

On another note, is this a lefty lefty matchup?


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Pulling for Hendricks, not cause i care about him but i want a rematch between him and Condit.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Go Lawler.
> 
> Obviously Hendricks is the deserving favourite but Lawler has all the tools to win. He looked great getting up from Rory's TD's and has better technical standup than Hendricks with power to boot.
> 
> On another note, is this a lefty lefty matchup?


It is indeed dueling southpaws.

Hendricks should defend his rightful throne but Lawler is a dangerous dude. Either way it's gonna be a fun fight, on paper it looks like this card will be a tough one to pick FOTN.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't mind whoever wins this bout, I like both of them their both entertaining fighters. I gotta go with Hendricks I feel he has more tools overall his wrestling giving him the big edge and I see him utilizing it to get the best of the fight. On the feet its really a toss up I think either guy has the potential to knock the other out and wouldn't be surprised to see either of them score a knock out. I'm thinking the fight surprisingly goes the distance with both guys having success at different points on the feet but Hendricks wrestling advantage being the x factor allowing him to win more rounds because of take downs and ground and pound.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Hendricks was shaking like a leaf at the weigh-in :eek02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Even if Lawler wins, we'd still have to hear Hendricks bitch about how it was only because the weight cut affected him, then he whines for a rematch....you know, think Nick Diaz-style whining!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick Diaz only man to stop Robbie with strikes. A straight KO.

I doubt Hendricks can stop Robbie.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nick Diaz only man to stop Robbie with strikes. A straight KO.
> 
> I doubt Hendricks can stop Robbie.


I doubt hendricks has less power than nick


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Hendricks looked like someone just getting over a long bout with the flu. Shaking like he just threw up and his eyes were all bugged out. Is this TRT withdrawls? HAHA


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hendricks annoyed me by not cutting weight.
Diaz amused me as always.

I wanted Hendricks to win before, but now I want Lawler to take the title.

Lawler Vs Condit
Diaz Vs Hendricks

Shields/Woodly/McDonald Vs Condit
Diaz Vs Lawler

Diaz Vs Condit


MY DREAM!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

War Lawler!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't have a horse in this race, but I'm pickin' Lawler. Dude is a beast. This is a great matchup, however, and should prove to be an excellent battle. It could be a brutal bout if both dudes can manage to avoid getting KO'ed early.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Lawler is Fedor style calm. He really seems to be feeling no pressure.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not pulling for either one anymore really, but hoping for a really good fight. The main card needs one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

How long has Hendricks been sponsored by Reebok?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a feeling Johnny will attempt to go hyper wrestling in this one, but if i'm wrong i'll be happy to eat crow.

But if they both bang it out, this might be FOTY candidate.

Excited for this one!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm pumped up!!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

To piss us all off, here comes a 10 second KO.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I want to see Hendricks lose. His whining and excuses after the fight would be hilarious.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Excellent TDD shown by Lawler. 

I got a feeling Hendricks is about to gas.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hendricks 1-0.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Go Fidel!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

10-9 hendricks


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought Lawler landed the better strikes I gave rd 1 to him. It appears I'm the only one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The start of the round was all Lawler, but Hendricks really turned it on. For once Rogan isn't just hyping when he talks about improved striking from Hendricks.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hendricks 20-18.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Great fight so far but i got it 2-0 johny


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I have it 19-19


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow back and forth but Hendricks is landing way more, Robbie with better power shots but his legs will be toast by round 4.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hendricks is really mixing it up. Lawler threw a pretty good left hand at the end of the round. Fun fight.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome exchanges, love the combinations that Johny's throwing


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

really hope it's part of Lawler's gameplan to do this...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought round 1 was really close. Hendricks probably got it. 

Round 2 was all Hendricks. Exciting round.

Lawler is using a lot of hand movements. Looks like he is doing some kung fu.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

hope Hendricks tires out at some point


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Lawler can win this and he gasses! WHY?!?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hendricks has an insane chin.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

yesssssssss finish him!!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

2-1 to Hendricks


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hendricks 29-28. Both guys can take some shots.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Robbie's window is closed now. Johnny looked quite hurt...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

WTF is this? It's like they're fighting underwater. So slow.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Round 3 to Lawler. Knock him out!

Turning out to be an amazing fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hendricks almost found out why you don't brawl a brawler...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

What a fight :thumbsup:


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

great round!
good recovery from Hendricks he was in big trouble there


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

It's like Lawler is trying to prove that he can't get KO'ed. He is just trying to block or slip punches, he is never resetting.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, my night is un-ruined. This fight is awesome.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Great fight 29-28 johny so far


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

2-1 Lawler imo but its close could be 2-1 Hendricks


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Robbie is such a natural fighter, rolls with the punches so well that a lot of the flurries are doing nothing to him at all


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

2-1 Hendricks but he's starting to gas and Lawler had a big third round.

Come on Robbie!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Hendricks is done


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The blood seems to be really bothering Hendricks, he keeps playing/touching it.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man check out that eye of hendricks


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Come On Robbie!!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

are you shitting me Lawler????!!!!

this fight is off the charts!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

2 - 2


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Even 38-38.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

And we're probably 2-2


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I would say it's 2-2.
Fingers crossed for Lawler...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

round 5 decides the new champ imo


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man 2:2 going into the 5th

great fight!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

2-2 if you're a competent judge. Most likely gonna be scored 3-1 though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

HOLY SHIT lets go lawler


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I have it 39-37 Lawler.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

This fight is amazing!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

2-2.

Lawler, Lawler, Lawler!

COMON!!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The irony of it all is that this looks like GSP V Hendrick only now Hendrick is Gsp and Robbie is Hendricks. After all that smack talkin'


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> round 5 decides the new champ imo


Agreed, here we go!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I really hope its 2-2. If 2 judges gave Johny the 4th based on that TD and he loses the fifth but wins the fight?... I'll be quite upset. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Rygu said:


> I have it 39-37 Lawler.


Which round did you give? Thought 1 and 2 seemed to be clearly Hendricks' rounds. Hope the judges see it the same way as you.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

By pure irony Hendricks could win a split decision here, and then get pissed if anyone argues it.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Can't believe I have no cpu or access to fights! Thanks for the updates tho everyone

Atleast when they put the replay on in the future I can see a fight I havnt seen for a change


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man Lawler has crazy TDD.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Which round did you give? Thought 1 and 2 seemed to be clearly Hendricks' rounds. Hope the judges see it the same way as you.


I have round 1 to Lawler but barely. I seem to be the only one though.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Johnny still got it in him


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Man Lawler has crazy TDD.


Yes, I'm pretty impressed by his TDD also...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hendricks is going to ride out on a TD.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah really hope that late TD did not win Hendricks the round......


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

that's it lawler is done


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Hendricks 48-47. Great back & forth fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Thinking Hendricks takes the decision.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think hendricks got this round, and the fight


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hendricks won this one. 

I wanted Lawler to win badly but he lost.

EDIT 

Still a hell of a fight


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Robbie is done, I guess it'll be 48-47 for Hendricks by the looks of it according to everyone but me.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Come on judges, lets hear it for Lawler! *fingers crossed*


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

damn. johny wins. great heart. thought he was in trouble but he fought back hard and Robbie was done. clear cut 48-47. 1,2, 5. grats. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

**** sake. Lawler had it then just couldn't take the 5th.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fan ******* tastic fight, johny won this one in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

As much as I don't want Lawler to win it would be kind of funny to see Hendricks' reaction if the judges gave the fight to Lawler.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm so glad for Fidel! Awesome fight, probably FOTN. Those leg kicks and knees to the tighs paid off.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This was a great fight. They both deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lame-ass takedown. Getting it and just laying there for the remaining 1 minute.

Funny thing is Hendricks looks like a mess while Lawler looks perfectly fine. Reminds me of Hendricks vs GSP. I wonder if anyone is gonna bring that up in the press conference after all the whining Hendricks did post-GSP fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Good fight but I think Hendricks won it by a nose.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Lawler made it for 23 1/2 minutes, but Hendricks made it for all 25.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL roles reversed now


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO johnnyy boyss the champion


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man that was a great fight. I wish Robbie won it but the judges got this one right. That was as close as a fight gets while still knowing who won the fight without arguing.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus I can't hear a thing. Are they booing?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Robbie really impressed me tonight. Great TDD and his chin held up. Wobbled Hendricks once or twice. 

Congratulations to Hendricks.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hendricks won it fair and square, hate to admit.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Disappointing finish to a exciting match but you need to win at all costs. Great battle and fight from both, smart finish by Johnny.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

too bad. I REALLY wanted Robbie to win. Looked like he had it until the last 2-3 min there. Great fackin fight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Right call.
Sad though, Hendricks doesn't really deserve to be a champion in my opinion.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

******* Lawler doesn't even look like he has been in a fight. Man he took almost no damage.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

"hats off to him" while wearing a hat


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Classy post fight interview by Lawler.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> Lawler made it for 23 1/2 minutes, but Hendricks made it for all 25.


Exactly. Great fight and both got their share of hard beating. Johny wanted it more..


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Using Hendricks logic, Lawler should have got the decision. I mean, just look at their faces. Hendricks is bleeding everywhere while LAwler doesn't have a scratch on him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

One of those contests where Robbie probably won on damage but Hendricks won the rounds.

I hope these two have a rematch. Good fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Someone please make a gif of Robbie laughing off a combo


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TanyaJade said:


> Right call.
> Sad though, Hendricks doesn't really deserve to be a champion in my opinion.


I am a big GSP supporter but like hell Hendricks doesn't deserve to be champion... He should have already been champion...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking at their faces, Hendricks lost the fight but won the points.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Can we take a second to talk about these guys chins? I mean, seriously, these guys ate bombs all night long and while they stumbled a little here or there neither of them fell or looked like they were in serious trouble.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hendricks normally a douche had a really good post fight speech too.

Both guys won big tonight.. Hendricks a bit more but Lawler went up the rankings after this fight too imo. Top 5 in WW now maybe top 3. (Excluding GSP)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Can we take a second to talk about these guys chins? I mean, seriously, these guys ate bombs all night long and while they stumbled a little here or there neither of them fell or looked like they were in serious trouble.


Not sure I agree, Hendricks looked like he was in lala land more than once.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hendricks deserves the title, he's earned it whether you like the guy or not. He put mixed it up and was able to land that needed takedown. I personally had Lawler winning based off of the power shots, but it was very close.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Without a doubt Robbie did more damage. He rolled, slipped and parried a ton of strikes. But he looks like he gassed badly in the fifth, and started to get tagged cleanly. His corner was screaming head movement which was non-existent that round.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hendricks leeg kicks won him this fight it stifled robbies movement and started to hurt him in the 5th.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

gazh said:


> Not sure I agree, Hendricks looked like he was in lala land more than once.


While he didn't seem to be all there, he wasn't doing that awkward walk where he couldn't control his feet. He slowed down and his reflexes were almost non-existent, but it wasn't like one more punch would put him out because Robbie landed a few more and he was still there.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i was shocked at robbies hand and head movement. He used his hands perfectly to block shots while still being fluid. It was great to watch. That was the best Lawler we have ever seen imo. He would have finished Rory if they fought tonight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Amazing close fight, but Hendricks was the clear winner. He mixed it up very well and that impressed me, and they both showed great chins. Lawler looked better after the fight and Hendricks' face was a mess, but Hendricks landed so many kicks as well. It's not like he didn't tag Lawler with a bunch of hard punches either. Lawler just rolled with the punches better and his face seemed to take them better as well.

I was really impressed with Lawler's take down defense. Hendricks was only able to get him down late in the fight once he was tired.

Good decision and a great fight. They both were really impressive in my opinion.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i was shocked at robbies hand and head movement. He used his hands perfectly to block shots while still being fluid. It was great to watch. That was the best Lawler we have ever seen imo. He would have finished Rory if they fought tonight.


I want to see Robbie vs Condit when he returns.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Hendricks leeg kicks won him this fight it stifled robbies movement and started to hurt him in the 5th.


Yeah it definitely affected him, probably edged him out. Hendricks reaped what he sowed.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> Can we take a second to talk about these guys chins? I mean, seriously, these guys ate bombs all night long and while they stumbled a little here or there neither of them fell or looked like they were in serious trouble.


 We now know that Johny has hell of a chin. Robbie is the best 170 fighter to test it and he did. 

Rematch would be nice. I would love to see Lawler as champ. He deserved it after all this year and he is good guy. Even when he smiles in fight he doesnt look disrespectful.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Hendrix earned my respect in this fight because I didn't care for him much going into it. I was rooting for Robbie but his downfall was his cardio plus not having a plan B. Robbie has a plan A and that is it. Hendrix is more well rounded and his plan B was his wrestling and it won him the fight in the end. Kudos!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Interesting part was that both fighters didn't throw nearly as many full power punches as I expected. There were parts of the fight where it looked like both of them were doing the Diaz bros. thing of volume punching at 1/2 power and then sneaking in a hard one every so often. Also surprising that Lawler's chin held up and he had the cardio to make it to the 5th round before he started fading.

Overall, pretty entertaining, kinda sloppy in some parts, lots of missed opportunities especially for Hendricks, and not the best fight smarts around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like lawler to fight woodley next


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bad decision IMO, Hendricks was hurt at least 3 times.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Bummed for Lawler. Just missed it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I am a big GSP supporter but like hell Hendricks doesn't deserve to be champion... He should have already been champion...


I probably should have worded that better.

Hendricks is an incessant whiner and a hypocrite, that's where my comment came from. He'll probably gripe and whine about people arguing that Lawler won, gripe some more about GSP, gripe about people not taking him seriously, gripe about how he would have won more clearly if he had a better cut, gripe about how the blood affected his performance, gripe about how no one has proven they deserve a shot at him, etc.

I've never seen a champion who whines as much as Hendricks. 
It's so god damn irritating.

That being said, he won fair and square tonight. Congrats to him!
Hopefully he loses his next fight though.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Damage only means something in the context of rounds. In a complete fight, overall damage doesn't mean as much. Damage should be part of the criteria of winning a round. Even though Lawler did more overall damage, he didn't do much damage outside of the 2 rounds he won.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> Damage only means something in the context of rounds. In a complete fight, overall damage doesn't mean as much. Damage should be part of the criteria of winning a round. Even though Lawler did more overall damage, he didn't do much damage outside of the 2 rounds he won.


See; GSP-Hendricks.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Robbie must be kicking himself for giving up that takedown in the 5th

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Based on how much Hendricks whined and moaned about the decision loss to GSP after losing on points despite inflicting far more damage, he should just hand the belt to Lawler.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> I probably should have worded that better.
> 
> Hendricks is an incessant whiner and a hypocrite, that's where my comment came from. He'll probably gripe and whine about people arguing that Lawler won, gripe some more about GSP, gripe about people not taking him seriously, gripe about how he would have won more clearly if he had a better cut, gripe about how the blood affected his performance, gripe about how no one has proven they deserve a shot at him, etc.
> 
> ...


You would really want hendricks to lose the title to rory? that would be a nightmare if I had ever seen one.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do beards help punches slip??? I think they do. Iv been thinking about it and imagine being hit directly in the chin and then imagine a big fuzzy beard covering your chin and being hit there. While its not much protection i can see it making punches slip to the sides rather then the full impact directly hitting one spot. 

Maybe im completely full of shit i dont know. Its just something i started thinking about when Dana said its the athletic commissions job to cut their beards when they are out of control like that.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Rd 3 should be 10-8 Lawler

:thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hendricks only really whined a lot after his fight with GSP and it was fairly warranted as he clearly should have won that fight.

As for damage, damage should in no way be used to judge fights. Especially if talking cuts etc because some fighters are just prone to it whereas others can take a beating and not show any signs of it. Lawler took his share of hard shots tonight but just didn't get cut or happen to look as beat up.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You would really want hendricks to lose the title to rory? that would be a nightmare if I had ever seen one.


I'd root for Nick Diaz over Johny Hendricks.
That's how much I dislike Hendricks.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm almost glad that Hendricks won the fight since this will spare us from having to listen to him whine about an "unfair decision" for the next six months.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> I'd root for Nick Diaz over Johny Hendricks.
> That's how much I dislike Hendricks.


Bisping-Hendricks?

:hug:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah but Hendricks was hit quite alot by GSP and looked fresh so this isn't a case of scar tissue/easy cut scenario. Robbie busted him up pretty good and damaged him quite obviously me tinks.

That being said, Hendricks wasn't point fighting Robbie, he landed some bombs himself but Robbie mostly ate the ones he didn't slip, parry or block.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> I'd root for Nick Diaz over Johny Hendricks.
> That's how much I dislike Hendricks.


That's not a fair counter point nick diaz is an american national treasure


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

gazh said:


> Rd 3 should be 10-8 Lawler
> 
> :thumb02:


No way lol. I wanted Robbie to win but that wasnt 10-8. Hendricks didnt buckle, he kept swinging back, and towards the end he got a takedown. 


While if there was no precedent when it comes to 10-8 rounds i might agree with you BUT we have come to only see 10-8 rounds in utter domination rounds where 1 guy does practically nothing which wasnt the case for Hendricks. He kept swinging back and landing punches of his own. So i think if round 3 was given a 10-8 then 10-8 rounds need to become more common for it to be fair.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Do beards help punches slip??? I think they do. Iv been thinking about it and imagine being hit directly in the chin and then imagine a big fuzzy beard covering your chin and being hit there. While its not much protection i can see it making punches slip to the sides rather then the full impact directly hitting one spot.
> 
> Maybe im completely full of shit i dont know. Its just something i started thinking about when Dana said its the athletic commissions job to cut their beards when they are out of control like that.


Sweaty smooth skin is far more slippery then hair.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Yeah but Hendricks was hit quite alot by GSP and looked fresh so this isn't a case of scar tissue/easy cut scenario. Robbie busted him up pretty good and damaged him quite obviously me tinks.


Yeah all in the matter of a couple minutes in 1 round of the fight...

That is why damage doesn't(and shouldn't) mean diddly squat.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> ....I've never seen a champion who whines as much as Hendricks. ....


Rousey? Tough call.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Sweaty smooth skin is far more slippery then hair.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Sweaty smooth skin is far more slippery then hair.


If it was skin on skin contact i would agree but those gloves tend to get a pretty good grip on the face. I have a pair. It just seems to me like a good beard can make the force transverse/spread out in a wider area.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

gazh said:


> Bisping-Hendricks?
> 
> :hug:


I don't really dislike Bisping. Not so much anymore at least.
Not going to say I'm a fan but I hope he beats the piss out of Kennedy, who is like a bigger version of Hendricks in my opinion.

For the record I thought Hendricks clearly won the fight and congrats to him. I feel like people are thinking I believe Lawler won.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

gazh said:


> Rd 3 should be 10-8 Lawler
> 
> :thumb02:


 I thought abut that but that takedown maybe square that. Wrestling won this fight at the end and I am not great fan of that but it is what it is.

Bisping vs Lawler next and Bisping gets his head blown of in first minute. Than Johny wins against Woodley and we got rematch and Robbie wins with KO and everybody is happy. Robbie becomes champ, he deserved it after all this years and Johny defended his title once before and can come back at the top later again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So just so we're clear. When Hendricks caused his opponent superficial facial damage and wobbled him once he, Hendricks feels he won. But when he gets cut up and rocked twice he still feels he won?!?!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Roki977 said:


> I thought abut that but that takedown maybe square that. Wrestling won this fight at the end and I am not great fan of that but it is what it is.


Takedown was in rd 4 and it didn't do squat. It's just Hendricks gaming them for points. He never did anything with them.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Yeah all in the matter of a couple minutes in 1 round of the fight...
> 
> That is why damage doesn't(and shouldn't) mean diddly squat.


That's why I gave the fight to Hendricks, he won fair and square :thumbsup:. Robbie did more damage and hurt him more though


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So just so we're clear. When Hendricks caused his opponent superficial facial damage and wobbled him once he, Hendricks feels he won. But when he gets cut up and rocked twice he still feels he won?!?!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Texas Logic was brought to you by Johnny Hendricks!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Judges got it right this time, and that take down at the end was smart. Hendricks had taken the standup to that point, putting Lawler on his back took away the possibility of a comeback. Johny fought a really smart fight. I was rooting for Robbie and I really thought after the 4th and 5th it was his. Johny dug deep there at the end and took it back. Good fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> So just so we're clear. When Hendricks caused his opponent superficial facial damage and wobbled him once he, Hendricks feels he won. But when he gets cut up and rocked twice he still feels he won?!?!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah that's the irony, he was put on the other side of the fence in this one.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Hendricks was really good at gaming takedown for points at the end of rounds. He knows it's all about the impression.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Yeah all in the matter of a couple minutes in 1 round of the fight...
> 
> That is why damage doesn't(and shouldn't) mean diddly squat.


I get what your saying but it sounds like a strange thing to say about fighting


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Judge Bill Cosby scored round 2 10-8 Hendricks & round 5 10-10. Haha


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> So just so we're clear. When Hendricks caused his opponent superficial facial damage and wobbled him once he, Hendricks feels he won. But when he gets cut up and rocked twice he still feels he won?!?!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah lets just ignore the winning factor for johny was the last 2 minuts of round 5 when he hurt robbie with leg kicks that were accumulated throughout it the 5 rounds and was landing combo after combo and rocking robbie until he went for the takedown, the TD secured it for him but he could have dropped robbie probably if he went a little riskier and decided to stay on robbie for that last minute standing.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

That was a great fight. I thought the 1st round was much closer then Rogan was saying. I guess Johny edged it but it was a pretty even round to me. I think it could have been scored a draw. If the scoring system was better it probably should have been. Entertaining fight though. Robbie had the most dominating round of the fight.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Hendricks won that fight, and I believe he was freshest after round 5. He looked done in round 3 and the beginning of round 4. But Hendricks looked the fresher of the two and was landing more. I think if there was a round 6 Hendricks had a good chance of coming out on the top. 

Robbie in round 5 looked like he was a second too slow and it was definitely 10-9 Hendricks before the takedown. His leg kicks like Owns said were starting to show damage affected That along with fatigue did Robbie in.

Good fight, and fairly judged but Hendricks was the only one in real danger in that fight, and was almost finished in round 3. Robbie's a hell of a fighter, although a bit done dimensional.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah lets just ignore the winning factor for johny was the last 2 minuts of round 5 when he hurt robbie with leg kicks that were accumulated throughout it the 5 rounds and was landing combo after combo and rocking robbie until he went for the takedown, the TD secured it for him but he could have dropped robbie probably if he went a little riskier and decided to stay on robbie for that last minute standing.


I'm not saying Lawler won. I'm just saying using Hendricks logic he lost. Because for him it wasn't "I won these rounds it was look at my face look at his! I won I won I won!!!!"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

But Hendricks won the GSP fight due to damage and MMA scoring. 

Hendricks won this fight only due to MMA scoring. 

Although yeah i agree based on some of Hendricks comments about the GSP fight does make this decision a bit ironic.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

It would be far more ironic if Robbie won this decision. GSP had some champ credits with judges these two didnt and you have to count that in comparison.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roki977 said:


> Iz would be far more ironic if Robbie won this decision.


This.

Even if Hendricks was the one that had come out of the GSP fight looking beat up he still should have won.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roki977 said:


> Iz would be far more ironic if Robbie won this decision.


Ehh i dont know maybe... depends what Hendricks said afterwards. If its "I landed more punches and won on points and thats why i should have won" then yeah i think that would be more ironic. But if he said "Well Robbie did more damage and deserved the win" well that sucks all the irony out of it does it not??




420atalon said:


> This.
> 
> *Even if Hendricks was the one that had come out of the GSP fight looking beat up he still should have won.*


I said that too im my post above.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

"It's about damage" 

Karma really is a bitch.

Listening to Johny at the press conference - Jesus that guy is annoying! :angry01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> "It's about damage"
> 
> Karma really is a bitch.
> 
> Listening to Johny at the press conference - Jesus that guy is annoying! :angry01:


Im boycotting this conference due to Hendricks. I have never liked a single thing that guy said in any conferences... and now he has Jury [email protected] Fury to join in on the douchiness?? No thanks. Il watch it later and skip to Lawler/Tyrone/Condit (if he is there). Maybe il listen to Shields/Lombard too.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

I hope someone calls him out on the who looked worse after the fight line. 

Hendricks won in my book 3-2 but he clearly got dismantled way more in rounds 3 and 4 than he did in 1, 2 and 5.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So just so we're clear. When Hendricks caused his opponent superficial facial damage and wobbled him once he, Hendricks feels he won. But when he gets cut up and rocked twice he still feels he won?!?!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's a hypocrite. UFC WW division ain't looking so good atm.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nonsense. Hendricks/Woodley and Hendricks/Lombard both sound fantastic.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Nonsense. Hendricks/Woodley and Hendricks/Lombard both sound fantastic.


Yep you got what you asked for so welcome, now go be champ and fight them bulls :thumb03:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

In the press conference Robbie's body language didn't match his words. I respect Hendricks more after the his press conference interview, sounded more genuine.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The moment Hendricks meets Lombard that titles's gone.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The moment Hendricks meets Lombard that titles's gone.


Hahahahahahahah that's a good one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Hahahahahahahah that's a good one.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lombard destroys Hendricks


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Bigg PED got beat up, but manages to use his fat ass to just lay on Lawler for a minute and gets the belt. 
What a joke. Cant stand his douchey beardface.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The moment Hendricks meets Lombard that titles's gone.


as much as im a massive Lombard fan his biggest weakness in my view is strong wrestlers. I would like to think that he could put Hendricks away but I could easily see johny GSP'ing him for 5 rounds on the ground.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

rezin said:


> I hope someone calls him out on the who looked worse after the fight line.
> 
> Hendricks won in my book 3-2 but he clearly got dismantled way more in rounds 3 and 4 than he did in 1, 2 and 5.


I hope so too. It's funny how Hendricks did win the MMA contest, but he got beat up bad in the process. Of course it's a clear victory this time. 



Soakked said:


> In the press conference Robbie's body language didn't match his words. I respect Hendricks more after the his press conference interview, sounded more genuine.


Yeah, there was some genuine douchey chuckling going on!



Vale_Tudo said:


> Bigg PED got beat up, but manages to use his fat ass to just lay on Lawler for a minute and gets the belt.
> What a joke. Cant stand his douchey beardface.


Repped!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> Judge Bill Cosby scored round 2 10-8 Hendricks & round 5 10-10. Haha


You've got to be kidding. :laugh: I'm just rewatching the fight and I just saw Lawler land 2 right hooks that backed Hendricks up in round 2.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

If Johnny was GSP everybody wouldve been fraking out now , and rage that Robbie won the fight and he's the real champ...
This fight looks like GSP vs Hendricks fight .... the most busted and beatup guy won the belt on points , fair points !!!
The funny thing is that Robbie rocked hendricks 3 times in this fight ... Jonny rocked Robbiwe once and he won the fight...

Srsly i find it very biest and hypocritical that people are not raging about the scooring and the points system after this fight .. )
Don't get me wrong Hendricks won but its the principal )

*Hats off to Robbie he always amazes me ... for some reason everybody including myself count him out , but he has the heart of a fighting lion and the skill of real veteran fight , you can see in his style that he's a real champ , every move its instinct !!!* 

Robbie THE REAL CHAMP !!! YEA I SAID IT !!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Hendricks is a good fighter but I just don't think he will last long as champion.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to commend both for putting on a championship worthy title fight! Sincerely hope they get extra bonuses especially Robbie. He's come a VERY long way. 

I think it'll go as follows.

Lombard - interesting match up.
Diaz - Hendricks will win fairly easily just by controlling em.
Rory - It should be Rory's time to shine, but I think Hendricks is too strong for him. 
Twoods now. - If he doesn't tire out he could pull off an upset. 
Condit down the line. - I would have liked to see him as champion. Such an unexpected turn of event with his knee or achilles injury.

Then Robbie again. If Hendricks defeats all of em then we may see the return of GSP. 

After six long years we now have a new WW champion.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

> Records broke tonight- @JohnyHendricks landed 158 significant strikes, the 4th most ever landed by a welterweight in a single fight. #UFC171


How the hell is it a record if it is the 4th most...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

420atalon said:


> How the hell is it a record if it is the 4th most...


He broke the record for 4th most significant strikes


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> He broke the record for 4th most significant strikes


BOOM!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> He broke the record for 4th most significant strikes


Best part is that UFC.com only shows him having landed 90 strikes... 

Edit: Unless you click event name, good thing the UFC uses different stats on different pages...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> How the hell is it a record if it is the 4th most...


Because it sounds better when they say OMG RECORDS BROKEN LAST NIGHT ONE FOR THE HISTORY type of stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Because it sounds better when they say OMG RECORDS BROKEN LAST NIGHT ONE FOR THE HISTORY type of stuff. :thumbsup:


Yes, and I hate for every UFC now im bombarded with useless facts like the 3rd most takedowns in flyweight history or the most strikes per minute blah blah blah. Johnnys post fight conference was all truth and class he had no delusions about the fight and how much trouble robbie gave him etc. Robbie would have Ko'd GSP if they fought for sure hendricks just has a great chin.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

A lot of those flurries that looked like he landed more were in fact slipped, parried and rolled. Not saying he didn't land cause he did but Robbie was doing a good job defensively considering he was standing right in front of Johny


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soakked said:


> A lot of those flurries that looked like he landed more were in fact slipped, parried and rolled. Not saying he didn't land cause he did but Robbie was doing a good job defensively considering he was standing right in front of Johny


This is very true. Lawler demonstrated great head movement and the majority of Hendricks shots were glancing blows because Lawler was rolling and parrying with them. Disappointed in the commentary of Rogan for not once picking up on this.

Great fight, slobber knocker.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lawler did slip punches very well and had great head movement, johny did too initially but when he slowed down he became an easier to hit target and robbies cario and TDD were great until the final 2 minutes which hendricks capitalised on to win.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lawler was doing a great job avoiding shots and I also think he was letting Hendricks think he was having more success then he was so that Hendricks would keep brawling with him. Then the opportunity presented itself and Lawler almost ended the fight all because Hendricks decided to play Lawler's game. 

Hendricks has fairly good striking, good wrestling, great tdd and overall is a very good well rounded fighter. He could fight a little smarter at times though.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Im not looking for a argument but I still think Nick Diaz beats Hendricks. Diaz has better hands, Im not talking power Im talking better boxing. Hendricks has better wrestling but if you look closely its not good MMA wrestling. He doesnt do anything once it goes to the ground. Sure Hendricks will take him down but he has no offense once it gets to the ground. Diaz has offense off of his back. If Hendricks had good ground and pound it may be different but his ground game does not score.
I think Condit beats Hendricks in a rematch also.
Im not sure Woodly is the guy to beat Hendricks but that first round would be a good one to watch.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hendricks was great but this unorthodox vs unorthodox showed where his holes are.

He needs to improve his boxing skills slipping punches better. 
In southpaw vs orthodox he can get away with it better but here when he was slowing down he showed bad defensive skills. In round 3 and 4 it felt close to a Rocky movie where Lawler was landing almost every head punch he threw.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

OU said:


> That was a great fight. I thought the 1st round was much closer then Rogan was saying. I guess Johny edged it but it was a pretty even round to me. I think it could have been scored a draw. If the scoring system was better it probably should have been. Entertaining fight though. Robbie had the most dominating round of the fight.


I thought Rogan was amazingly bad last night. He either has a script to follow or has lost it for good, either way, he's about done for me.



CupCake said:


>


Doug Crosby, the same guy who had it 50-45 for Edgar in Penn vs Edgar 1.

Good thing Judges don't have any accountability right? oh...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Anyone agree Hendricks scored a 10-8 in Round 2?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

2zwudz said:


> Im not looking for a argument but I still think Nick Diaz beats Hendricks. Diaz has better hands, Im not talking power Im talking better boxing. Hendricks has better wrestling but if you look closely its not good MMA wrestling. He doesnt do anything once it goes to the ground. Sure Hendricks will take him down but he has no offense once it gets to the ground. Diaz has offense off of his back. If Hendricks had good ground and pound it may be different but his ground game does not score.
> I think Condit beats Hendricks in a rematch also.
> Im not sure Woodly is the guy to beat Hendricks but that first round would be a good one to watch.


Hendricks would hold Diaz against the fence and beat him up with ease. If Hendricks could do it to GSP he sure as hell can do it against Diaz. 

Standing Hendricks has a good chance as well, Diaz often gets hit/hurt but he has a great chin and amazing recovery. One of these times against a big power puncher like Hendricks he isn't going to be able to come back from it though.

And not to mention Hendricks can take Diaz down at will. Hendricks may not be overly active from guard but he has good takedowns and can easily nullify Diaz's horribly overrated ground game(the guy has never submitted a decent fighter in his whole career...).

Diaz is at least 2 wins away from a title shot so I don't get why people are even bringing this up. Shows how delusional some mma fans are.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Anyone agree Hendricks scored a 10-8 in Round 2?


No and the last round was definitely not a 10-10. I wonder if it was a typo(seems to be computer generated) and he corrected it with the last round score.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Anyone agree Hendricks scored a 10-8 in Round 2?


Strongly disagree.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

rezin said:


> I hope someone calls him out on the who looked worse after the fight line.


This^


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Anyone agree Hendricks scored a 10-8 in Round 2?


Robbie was closer to a 10-8 in the third I believe, may have been the fourth.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Easy fight to score but doesn't tell the whole story. Lawler battered Hendricks in the 3rd and 4th. Gutted he faded in the 5th. Love Hendricks as a fighter but I cannot stand him talking anymore. Found myself rooting for Robbie more often than not. Great fight regardless.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm glad he won, and I'm glad he earned it. Must have been hell to dig that deep for the 5th round. A really hard worker.
I don't expect him to last long as champ, but he earned it, twice.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

say what you want about how he talks, his work ethic and his heart outshine it. Tough decision against GSP, miss weight, get beaten up badly in rounds 3 and 4 and he digs down as deep as he can and pulls it out. Very admirable, like a long distance runner that has nothing left to give but won't quit. He almost pulled a Sonnen and lost his chance but he did it.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Hendricks would hold Diaz against the fence and beat him up with ease. If Hendricks could do it to GSP he sure as hell can do it against Diaz.
> 
> Standing Hendricks has a good chance as well, Diaz often gets hit/hurt but he has a great chin and amazing recovery. One of these times against a big power puncher like Hendricks he isn't going to be able to come back from it though.
> 
> ...


I will edit this for you:
*The guy has never DEFEATED a decent fighter in his whole career!*


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Very good fight. I thought it was clearly 48-47 but 1% of me had the "could you imagine if he lost 48-47 again like that". Too bad for Lawlor's sake that Hendricks easily took round five when everyone knew it was 2-2. Happy for Hendricks to be champion.

Exciting WW Title fight, which was rare when GSP was champion. However, the "big fight feel" wasn't fully there like it was when GSP fought.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

It was Lawler's to lose. Half way in round 5 he was on his way to becoming champion then he simply lost it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DanTheJu said:


> I will edit this for you:
> *The guy has never DEFEATED a decent fighter in his whole career!*


He's got some solid wins even though the timeline can be questioned.

Zaromskis
Frank Shamrock
Paul Daley. Nobody has TKOed Paul Daley at his own game.
BJ Penn
For the first time ever he made Condit back pedal.

Finally he KOed Robbie. Of course this was early on in their career, but a win is a win. 

Til this day I still have not seen a fighter try to outstrike him. That's the insane part. They either change tactics and go for takedowns or get TKOed themselves. 

Not the greatest ambassador, but he's an upper level fighter.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> He's got some solid wins even though the timeline can be questioned.
> 
> Zaromskis
> Frank Shamrock
> ...


Bj Penn outstruck him on the feet in rd 1 by a good margin.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

TanyaJade said:


> Right call.
> Sad though, Hendricks doesn't really deserve to be a champion in my opinion.


I can't think of another WW that would be more deserving of being the champion at this time. We've seen years of a dominant WW where most fights were a foregone conclusion who was going to win. Now we enter an era where fights won't be so predictable. But after the GSP vs. Hendricks fight, and now this one, who could be more deserving than Johny right now? He has earned the belt.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Today at work i kept thinking would a fight between Hendricks/GSP 2 or Robbie/GSP have been as exciting as the fight we got. I kept coming to the conclusion that if GSP fought Robbie he would have kept shooting for takedowns and felt if GSP rematched Hendricks it would be a similar fight but with GSP ACTUALLY winning this time but neither title fight being as exciting as the one we got. 

I was sad GSP was leaving as i love dominance but i gotta say *last Saturday was a breath of fresh air*. 









































Why is it when you type "fresh air" in google images that you mostly get women looking into the sky with their arms wide open??? 

Do only girls enjoy Fresh Air??

lol


----------

